

Avoid being a one-hit wonder - niyazpk
http://blog.cubeofm.com/how-to-avoid-being-a-one-hit-wonder

======
swombat
Great. Got any tips on how to leverage that new social network? That would
complete this otherwise very good article.

~~~
tomjen3
You are right that it would be nice with those, but aren't there a million and
five of these titles out there? It wouldn't seem to be worth his time to write
the same twice.

If you want some pointers, you could pick up "Never eat alone" - it might give
you some hints.

------
chime
His section about the fundamentals makes sense. However, I am completely the
opposite when it comes to the following:

> Some people, after landing their hit, don't attempt to get to know the
> important people in the new social network. They remain at the same social
> level that they were at. That means they have to recreate a new hit all over
> again. That's very difficult.

I don't want to leverage a potential social network so I can decidedly make
another "hit". We've all seen over and over what happens when "important
people" work with the new wonder kid - nothing substantial. If I am able to
make a hit once, I want to try to make another hit again using the same drive
and passion. It is difficult but possible and I don't need important people to
help me.

Now, if you find people who are good at the things you are bad it, it
absolutely makes sense. I suck at PR/marketing and would love to work with
someone who is good at it. However, I don't want to work with someone who will
only work with me because I'm momentarily famous. I want them to work with me
because they realize I'm hardworking and good at what I do and that would be
the same reason I want to work with them. I think this post about leveraging
the smartness of other important people is basically aiming for run of the
mill fame and not actually a hit.

~~~
ahoyhere
You misinterpret what he means.

He means learn from them, take their advice on what makes a consistent hit,
not just exploit their followers' numbers. He doesn't mean a JV. He means
education.

Being against that plan of action is like suddenly being able to talk to a top
chef, and learn their secrets, and instead saying "I don't want to learn from
you, Master Chef. I'm going back to reading A Man, A Can, A Plan. I have drive
and passion."

He also doesn't mean "work with someone who complements your weaknesses."
That's called outsourcing.

